# What do people use to connect the hose to a Nilfisk pressure washer?



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

My new Nilfisk C110 4-5 X-Tra but the hosepipe won't stay on.

I'd read about people having issues using the supplied connector with Hozelock hose-end connectors so I replaced the supplied one with the Hozelock one off my old JCB...same thing.

This Nilfisk must generate some serious back-pressure when the pressure valve opens/closes.

How do other people keep the hose on?

Dying to try it out


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Make sure you don't use a Hozelock stop connector. I had exactly the same problem when I first got my Nilfisk.

Use the one on the left and not the one on the right


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Make sure you don't use a Hozelock stop connector. I had exactly the same problem when I first got my Nilfisk.
> 
> Use the one on the left and not the one on the right


Oh great, I'm using a stop connector, so now when I swap the hose from the pressure washer, to the normal spray head, or the open hose I use for sheeting water off the car I've either got to bend the hose double to stop the the flow, or get soaked. 

Bit of bad design there methinks (not what one expects from Scandinavia). Just needs a damper on the valve or a plenum chamber.

I've got some brass quick-fit connectors in the shed somewhere (which don't split if they get left full of water which freezes) so I'll dig them out and see if they're any better.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

parish said:


> Oh great, I'm using a stop connector, so now when I swap the hose from the pressure washer, to the normal spray head, or the open hose I use for sheeting water off the car I've either got to bend the hose double to stop the the flow.


Exactly what I do parish


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've been using the Hozelock aquastop connector without any issues so far. Just make sure it's fully connected to the Nilfisk inlet connector.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

neilmcl said:


> I've been using the Hozelock aquastop connector without any issues so far. Just make sure it's fully connected to the Nilfisk inlet connector.


It is, but the locking lugs are only plastic and if you pull fairly hard you can separate them.

For now, I'll take the stop plunger out until I find the brass ones I've got.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a stop connector on mine and it connects to my nilfisk fine. I must admit though I changed the connector on the pressure washer itself.
Excuse the quickly drawn pictures. But below is why I changed mine.


----------

